# Moving to Sai Kung, Ive got a football trial



## Jonnyblay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has seen the team Sai Kung District Football Club play?
wondered what they were like, just beacause ive got a trial on thursday 27th! really looking forward to coming


----------



## andyho10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jonnyblay said:


> Just wondering if anyone has seen the team Sai Kung District Football Club play?
> wondered what they were like, just beacause ive got a trial on thursday 27th! really looking forward to coming


yo im moving to hong kong end of march/april time and my nan live near sai kung. im either living with her or living at sheung shui where they have a district team aswell.

not seen them play but they have a nice stadium in sai kung.

try get me a trial for sai kung when i arrived  i was playing for a few teams when i was in hong kong few years ago which was in the yau yee league but would rather play in HKFA leagues.

where u living at the mo?


----------



## andyho10 (Jan 25, 2011)

add me on msn if u got it

ah3887 at hotmail dot com (wont let me post url yet lol)


----------



## Jonnyblay (Jan 20, 2011)

andyho10 said:


> yo im moving to hong kong end of march/april time and my nan live near sai kung. im either living with her or living at sheung shui where they have a district team aswell.
> 
> not seen them play but they have a nice stadium in sai kung.
> 
> ...


Yo dude sorry for late reply, forgot my password, 
Living literally in Sai Kung about a 2 min drive from the stadium, I went training on Thursday it was awesome, I cent sign on until my dad gets his I'd card sorted so shud be playin next Sunday, yeh man the stadiums mint pitch is spot on aswell. Let us know what dates u arrive and that because they asked if. Have any friends who want to come down, add us on facebook if u have it our computer hasn't arrived yet lol


----------



## andyho10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jonnyblay said:


> Yo dude sorry for late reply, forgot my password,
> Living literally in Sai Kung about a 2 min drive from the stadium, I went training on Thursday it was awesome, I cent sign on until my dad gets his I'd card sorted so shud be playin next Sunday, yeh man the stadiums mint pitch is spot on aswell. Let us know what dates u arrive and that because they asked if. Have any friends who want to come down, add us on facebook if u have it our computer hasn't arrived yet lol


cool man......whats the quality like of the players there? and they speak english yea? as my cantonese not that good lol

i should be in HK end of march hopefully. 

yea i got facebook, whats ur email.....theres a few jonny blay when i searched, not sure which 1 is u lol

edit: nevermind i found ya lol


----------



## Jonnyblay (Jan 20, 2011)

andyho10 said:


> cool man......whats the quality like of the players there? and they speak english yea? as my cantonese not that good lol
> 
> i should be in HK end of march hopefully.
> 
> ...


Cool I'll let them know at training on thursday, I've only trained once they seem ok, I'm going to watch them tomorrow I'll droop u a line on fb let u know tomorrow mate


----------

